

Ask: ACM vs IEEE Membership - dmly

Hi folks,
I am a software developer and just received coupons for ACM as well as IEEE. I'm just wondering which one should I apply for and is there anybody out there have a real experience with one of them. Thanks a bunch!!
======
stonemetal
Look around and see which is more active. Where I currently live the ACM seems
dead and the IEEE seems pretty lively by comparison. I have been other places
where it was the other way around. It more depends on who and how your local
branch is being run than anything.

------
parse_tree
I don't see much use out of either other than as a line on a resume. With that
in mind, I'd choose IEEE - more well known than ACM. (And if you're getting
the type of membership providing access to research libraries, IEEE will cover
a far broader range of topics than ACM).

------
zingiddy
I have been a member of both organizations for about 10 years now. I like
ACM's magazines but IEEE's local chapter activities. So, it may depend on why
you are joining.

